# Mabels has some really cute stuff right now



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll keep this open for about an hour and invite 2 people at a time. I will PM the dodo code.

Lace-up Dress (Pink, Blue, Purple)
Suspender outfit (multiple colors)
Fedoras
Gothic Headdress (White, red, pink, blue, dark purple, light purple)


*Mabels is on the far left of the map*

*Invites are closed*


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

could i please come?


----------



## Munyo (Mar 30, 2020)

I will come. ^^


----------



## Pyoopi (Mar 30, 2020)

Aw, I'd be interested in coming!


----------



## rianne (Mar 30, 2020)

Would love to visit when I'm allowed. c:


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

Sent you both the code 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pyoopi and rianne will be next~!


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 30, 2020)

May I come? please.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 30, 2020)

If you have room, I'd like to come :3


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 30, 2020)

i’d love to visit


----------



## Luxen (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh, I've been looking forward to getting some suspenders!
Would love to visit when there's an open spot available.


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

Could I come visit when available?


----------



## leohyrule (Mar 30, 2020)

Could I come too?


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

Next 2 invites have been sent, Tenocht and KeatAlex are next in line 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Group 3: Tenocht, KeatAlex
Group 4: Pepper,Luxen
Group 5: corlee1289, leohyrule


----------



## Stelline (Mar 30, 2020)

When there is space, I'd love to visit! Thank you


----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 30, 2020)

can i come


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 30, 2020)

Id love to come when you have room!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to visit if it's still possible.


----------



## jozial (Mar 30, 2020)

*INVITES ARE CLOSED AFTER THIS POST! *


Group 3: Tenocht, KeatAlex, Pyoopi  *- done*
Group 4: Pepper,Luxen *- done*
Group 5: leohyrule *- done*
Group 6: Stelline, Biancasbotique, corlee1289 *- done*
Group 7: Derpyliciousmiku, WatermelonPuff *- invites out*


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you for having me over!!


----------

